# New here but not to the game



## zillagraybeard (Jan 29, 2019)

Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## brazey (Jan 29, 2019)

Welcome....​


----------



## Mountain-man1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey brother nice to see ya here


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 29, 2019)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liftthruit (Jan 30, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2019)

zillagraybeard said:


> Looking forward to getting to know everyone.



Welcome!


----------

